# How can I get a black purebred Vizsla?



## Eddiemoto (May 4, 2013)

Just in the mood to be funny, sorry folks.


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

Hahahaha well you made me laugh! ;D


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I can sell you a pup that will look like this for 5 grand.
Pay no mind that the papers look forged, trust me it will be Vizsla, and not a black GSP.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

TexasRed said:


> I can sell you a pup that will look like this for 5 grand.
> Pay no mind that the papers look forged, trust me it will be Vizsla, and not a black GSP.


If you buy the black Vizsla, keep some money spare, as I have a small bridge over Sydney harbour for sale. Can do you a ripper deal too!!!!!! ;D


----------



## emilycn (Jul 30, 2013)

here ya go


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

You shouldn't do that to us. Took me a minute to get my panties out of wad after reading that!


----------



## Jazzdog (Dec 22, 2011)

At my son's football practice last season, I saw a beautiful, pure black dog with the athletic body style of a pointer. I asked the owner what breed he was (assuming he was a mix), and the owner said "he's a vizsla". I said, "no, I don't think he's a vizsla". He actually insisted on it. I finally said "sir, no offense, but I've owned Vizsla's for 15 years, he may be mixed with a Vizsla, but he's not a Vizsla". He finally conceded he was mixed with a lab. My buddy said "that guy picked the wrong person on this whole field full of people to pass that dog on a Vizsla".

That aside, the dog was gorgeous. Looked exactly like a coal black vizsla. His temperament was similar, as well.


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

As most know, we have red labs and a vizsla. The other day, on my pet food quest, I had our male red lab with me. I had someone argue with me in store about the fact that labs can't be red, and someone must have lied to me and sold me a vizsla instead. I told her I had the mother who was also a purebred lab. She continued to argue. It was comical for me because I knew I was right. She is probably still wondering. 

Bob - I attached the picture for you. these two have dark noses and eyes - not the vizsla pink and amber.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

MeandMy3 said:


> As most know, we have red labs and a vizsla. The other day, on my pet food quest, I had our male red lab with me. I had someone argue with me in store about the fact that labs can't be red, and someone must have lied to me and sold me a vizsla instead. I told her I had the mother who was also a purebred lab. She continued to argue. It was comical for me because I knew I was right. She is probably still wondering.


And you were thinking of her: "Have you been talking to Bob?" <G>



> Bob - I attached the picture for you. these two have dark noses and eyes - not the vizsla pink and amber.


Oh, yeah ... that's because their *father *is a lab. I.e., they didn't inherit their V mother's nose & eye color. <BG>

BTW - adorable pups. I can see why you just had to keep two.

Bob


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Its funny how things changed over time. The first yellow labs were darker, but the lighter yellow became more popular. So people bred to get the lighter color. Now it has came full circle, with people going back to the original color.


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

In all seriousness, I know that certain breeds of dogs (and cats, too) can have genetic flaws in their coloring and come out all black or even albino. Has this *never* happened in the Vizsla breed?


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

TR - I think the same is true with the Golden Retrievers. I am not sure how they started, but I know their colors vary and it seems to go in spurts whether you see light pups or dark pups.


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

Bob - I did wonder if you were related to this lady. Ha! The only thing that saved you was you are more knowledgeable on the vizsla breed in general.


----------

